# Epic FAIL on the Edge



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out this morning with high hopes. Not to be. Marked fish on the Edge and watch about 10 other boats go home empty. The Coast Guard stopped by to chat also. 

Tennaco rig saw a charter boat put one big AJ in the box, and then lose one.

Oriskany, nothing.

Chevron same deal.

Total for the day was one Almaco. Oh well, next time maybe.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN makes me wanna sleep in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Headed out this morning with high hopes. Not to be. Marked fish on the Edge and watch about 10 other boats go home empty. The Coast Guard stopped by to chat also.
> 
> Tennaco rig saw a charter boat put one big AJ in the box, and then lose one.
> 
> ...


Hate to hear it. 

Pssst... the epic fail would have been sitting on the couch all day. Glad you got out and gave it your best. 

Did the CG check you or really just pull up and visit?


----------



## gregorya1se (Jan 28, 2011)

*same FAIL*

Dont feel bad we went 145 mile round trip got 2 grouper and 1 AJ saw coast gaurd too .... there will be better days !!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The CG was checking every boat on the edge. They didn't board us but asked if we had been checked recently. Which we had of course. Didn't have the paper cause I just cleaned out the boat. Offered them a sandwich. Nice guys really and I was glad to know that a 100ft plus boat was there to help if we needed them. The check boat was a zodiac with an inboard, real neat and rode nice.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hjorgan.... We were the dive boat tied into the tennnaco legs...sorry the fish didnt bite well but they were there, good grouper and lots of Aj's
. Will post a few pics on a new thread ... Still a good day on the water...


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

No bite and a horrible current at the 8 mile stuff out of OB, although I did get some good Go Pro video that I'll post when YouTube gets it processed.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

HUGE full moon last night and no clouds = no fish:no:


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Hjorgan.... We were the dive boat tied into the tennnaco legs...sorry the fish didnt bite well but they were there, good grouper and lots of Aj's
> . Will post a few pics on a new thread ... Still a good day on the water...


Curious what the Tenneco looks like with all of the lost lures and rigs. Those AJ must have the pole dancing thing going on. They certainly took a lot of my money.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We didn't get much an love today either hooked a couple we couldn't stop at the Marathon. got 3 almacos about 15#


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now I don't feel so bad...

Started out with a plan to try and catch some black snapper. Current was ripping making it near impossible. Switched gears to target state water triggerfish. 7 stops later managed 3 keeper triggers and 1 lane. That was it all day. Have a friend that won't fish bottom fish around the full moon due to current - maybe my new policy as well.


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

*Sound familiar ....*

Gee, that sounds familiar. Trouble getting bait, nothing in the bay, trolled out to 10 mile wrecks and back without a single hit and as we hit the pass to turn for home; C.G. Boarding  that said, a great day on the water with uncle & daughter and good to know the boys are there keeping everyone safe. There are a ton of "inlanders" that WISH they could do what we do any Weekend we so desire!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Perseverance*

Thanks for the report, perseverance is a virtue, no way to catch anything sitting on your coach !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Perseverance*

sorry, double post, cannot manage to find a way to delete, got to persevere I guess !!!!


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Where exactly is this "Edge" that you are talking about? Got any numbers anyone willing to share? How about the "Nipple"? I'm still trying to figure out where these places are. Thanks


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

The nipples, there are actually two, are located just south of the neckline, normally you can scan for protrusions, and then just feel around...

The edge, well its out there a bit...

Good luck and tight lines...


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Adicted2Fishn said:


> The nipples, there are actually two, are located just south of the neckline, normally you can scan for protrusions, and then just feel around...
> 
> The edge, well its out there a bit...
> 
> Good luck and tight lines...


 Head further south and you will find the "G"rouper Spot as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Extremely tough bite for sure. Full Moon had them all messed up, plus it is always tough when it is this hot. Put the two together and it spells lockjaw!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I simply call it the full moon theory. If you have a bad day and they don't bite for you, its because its the full moon. If you have good day and crush them, its because its the full moon. Thats my excuse anyway.:thumbup: Good luck everyone, We all have those bad days sometimes.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We too had little to show for a long trip. Current was fierce. Our target was grouper but no grouper. We did find some 2 lb mahi mahi under a small weed patch (along with baby almaco jacks). Got one huge (31") red snapper; successfully released since he hit near the surface. Saw a blue marlin jump and a white marlin.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

need to troll on full moon.. pelagics will bite...  bottom fish feed at night and are full and big current makes it hard to hold on a spot..


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

It was opposite for us. We were out there too and had fish biting all day. We saw the coasties and their rib so I know we were in the same area.:001_huh:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Beau F said:


> Where exactly is this "Edge" that you are talking about? Got any numbers anyone willing to share? How about the "Nipple"? I'm still trying to figure out where these places are. Thanks


 
Nipple number 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/looking-general-numbers-nipple-119975/


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Edge number.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/edge-103695/


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks lobester man...now inputted into my gps. I checked it out on Google earth, now I can see and make up my own way points now that I know what to look for.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Beau F said:


> Thanks lobester man...now inputted into my gps. I checked it out on Google earth, now I can see and make up my own way points now that I know what to look for.


:thumbsup: The best spot is a new one that hasnt been fished. They are out there waiting.


----------

